# (Solved) New Java, No Sound



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Good People:

I have several interrelated questions so I will consolidate them here. Scenario:

1)I d/l'ed and installed new Java runtime: When it is running, eg. when I am in chat, no other sound works.

2)I uninstalled java: sound returned but now no java apps will run.

3)I searched Windows Update & Download sites for original Java: couldn't find it. Only critical updates and IE5.5 sp2 were available for my computer. I installed these.

4) I did an extensive search for a new audio driver: nothing newer than current driver found.

5) I returned to Windows Update site to search again for Java and it suddenly informs me that theres an update for my audio!

6) Installed audio driver.

7) Found MSVM in my d/l library, Installed it and java is now working as well as it did before.

I have 3 quesions;

1) How critical is the new java that completely hogs my sound when it is running, and is there a fix for this?

2) Why did Windows Update have nothing for my machine but right after I did an audio driver search (unsucessful) Windows Update suddenly listed a driver? Is Update spying on me???

3) Windows auto-installed the new driver. I tried to right click/save target... but it gave me a "...can't save from void(0)..." error. I wish to save this driver elsewhere on my HDD for future use. Where can I find it? I couldn't earlier but Windows could. I wonder why they dont offer a "save to disc" option. What happens in the future if I need the driver (eg. after a clean install) and they no longer offer it?

Any views on these points would be welcome. FYI: Question #2 is the most troubling.

~Jim


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Jim
When you originally set up for Windows update you downloaded and agreed to a control being loaded on your machine. That control when you go to windows update scans your system for update comparison and offers updates specific to your machine. In a way it is kind of spying on your machine and in another way we do not have any idea what information they are actually garnering from our system when that updater runs. I fell relatively comfortable to the fact that if MS was doing something underhanded here they would be found out by someone and it would be splashed all over the news media and the internet.
As far as your missing audio driver.....it is possible you removed it during the uninstall of your VM and re-running windows update it was recognized as missing.

Just my Two Cents!

Also where did you download the VM from?

Dave


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Dave:

My audio driver wasn't missing, I just didn't have sound when java was active. Once I closed chat/java, my sound was fine. What happened was, my driver was v4.06.1096, Windows "updated" it to v5.12.0636.

As to where I got the MSVM? I don't remember! I d/l'ed it quite some time ago. I d/l all kinds of stuff that I either use or just because it may look interesting or may be useful in the future. I collect them all in a "installs" folder. It seems that "pack-ratting" has paid off!

As for the update thing: I understand all that; when I visit the site there is a window announcing that the system is being scanned. What is weird is, I was at the site: it OFFERED NO DRIVER UPDATE. Then I searched the web and found nothing. I returned to the Update site THEN it offered the driver update. It's almost as if it read my browser search history!

What I want to do is find that driver so that i can save it to disk.

~Jim


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Jim
Did it have a name besides a version number? If so you have it on your system now and can just copy it to another folder. Unfortunatly there are a zillion Windows drivers.

I believe the driver appearing was a coincidence and had nothing to do with your searching for it.

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Might be a problem with the MSVM. Have you tried getting Java directly from Sun instead?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi B!

Nope: Read again. I installed the Sun package with the name j2re-1_4_0_02-windows-i586.exe, MS-DOS name: JRE-1~1.exe, product name: Java2 Runtime Envrionment, Aug 22, 2002.

The above is the one that caused problems and which I uninstalled.

I installed msjavx86.exe, product name: Microsoft VM, v5.00.3805, Feb 26, 2002.

This one works. I also recognize the "3805" as the one I originally saw on the Update site but which I can't find now. A big YAY! for pack-ratting! 

As for the driver update: I used "driver file details" to find the names and locations of the files. I copied them into a folder along with a list of where they go. I wonder if i manually reinstall them if needed, wether they would work?

~Jim


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Oops didnt read well


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

OOPS!

New problem: I just tried to enter chat and it's not working! and in Internet Options>Advanced> Java the usual lines are gone and ther is now only one: Use Java2 v1.4.0_02 for < applet > (requires restart). this is the Java I uninstalled but it didn't return the default lines.

~Jim


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Jim
Do you still have the msjavx86.exe available for use? If so reinvoke the exe and allow it to reinstall. After reinstall restart system and see if the problem still exists.

Dave


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thx Dave!

I reinstalled then had to reboot a few times to get it working right! Jeez- darn Java Monster! Must be Hallowe'en! 

It's all good now- thx. You can mark this one solved.

~Jim


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Jim
Seems your Boot wasn't swift enough or it missed the mark!
Always should boot it right in its Hard Drive

Will mark it solved.

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Or in Trivial Pursuit Junior
"What four letter word means to start in computerese?"


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ah........Kick! 

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I was just thinking of that one! 
You know you guys oughta let thread starters mark threads Solved/Resolved. Whats the difference between them anyway?
Saw this in Comments & Suggestions awhile ago too.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Brendan
Technically here at TSG Solved is used when the problem was corrected by information given by another TSG Member and Resolved is flagged when the thread starter corrected the problem on their own. 
Now as far a thread starter marking problem solved, that debate has been hashed and cooked many times. I have feelings in both directions on that subject.

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

OK either way, not that big of a deal, but almost all the threads marked solved or resolved are the ones where mods participate it seems, because thats how they know it got solved.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Brendan
Most of the threads marked solved are the ones the Mods participated in? Actually those are the ones we have first hand awareness of but many more are reported to us through the report function by every post which as you know goes to the Mods. There are quite a few individuals that report threads Solved or resolved and you can flag it through us too.

Dave


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

So if I see a solved thread I can report it? OK. I shouldn't have said Most, but I would say alot.


----------

